# Restore old Hand drill



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Scored an old hand drill as as part of an auction the other day (There is another thread about the auction scores…) and finished a quick restore of it….

It was a little worse for wear and I knew it would not come up like shiney as it is rough cast iron (i think) any way it came up not to bad…

It is my first attempt at restoring an old tool. 









Used wire brush on drill press to get rust off. Sanded the handles, then stained and lacquerd. Then spray with CRC and well it is now a nice tool hanging on my board that has already been used a few times. Heaps of life left in her.










http://www.southernrider.co.nz/projects/tools/handdrill.php


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

You did a super job, you gotta feel good in bringing life back into it.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice work !


----------

